# Is it over!



## Innosenses (Jul 8, 2011)

Okay I have been married for1 year and 6 months. Everything is cool on my end. We have never stayed the night away from each other but I go out sometimes and come home to late. Once @ 4am( which I feel was very disrespectful to my marriage,) but most recently @ 1:30am. I thought that since I had two days off together that one night out with the girls would be okay! Okay my cell phone is off because I am tryna save money and not have to buy a phone for everybody in the house (since I am the only one working.) so I thought I would turn the service off. I usually call to check in and he tells me everything is okay so I did not think it was a problem. I honestly did not know what time is was b/c no phone and I was outside talking to my cousin. I just need to know is he overreacting should this end our marriage!


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

We can't really tell from this.
What is he saying? Have you cheated or flirted with guys before?
We need more details


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

so, your husband is upset because you came home at 4am one night? Is that all? I don't understand your post. Please provide more details.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

How old are you---what is your history with your H----why are you working, and he not---what does he do all day

Are there any problems, besides you being out all night, for him to wanna end the mge---as said by others, need way more info.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Not a lot of info, but obviously something in there is a dealbreaker for him. FWIW, it may all depend on what you are doing while you are out.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

DawnD said:


> Not a lot of info, but obviously something in there is a dealbreaker for him. FWIW, it may all depend on what you are doing while you are out.


That's exactly it. He doesn't like it so you guys will have to resolve it and/or compromise somewhere.


----------



## Innosenses (Jul 8, 2011)

I thank you guys for the info. I like the last comment work things out, not let it go regardless of all the little issues, but I know it take two and I can not do it alone. So thanks and you guys will get some of my background as time moves on. I only want help on this one issue right now.


----------



## Dowjones (Sep 16, 2010)

Lets cut to the chase. If you went out and did something with another person, then this MIGHT be enough to end a marriage. It all depends on what you did and with whom.


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

What do you do on your little GNO's? Do you meet men? Flirt with them? Do they buy you drinks? Party with you? Go out for coffee with men you've just met after the bars close? Quite frankly your excuse for turning off your phone is BS. No plan is going to cost you ANY extra because you have an incoming call at midnight. 

You are out partying with drunk predators until well past midnight, you have kids at home, and you turn off your phone to save a few pennies? I can't wait to hear more details on this situation.

I also find it interesting that you posted in the infidelity section when the problem supposedly was you staying out late and turning off your phone


----------



## Locard (May 26, 2011)

Yeah, lots of red flags here...... 4AM? Phone off? Really???? Wouldn't fly with me, the locks would be changed by the time you got back.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

MrK said:


> I also find it interesting that you posted in the infidelity section when the problem supposedly was you staying out late and turning off your phone


Idk how I totally missed that. LOL. Seriously OP, if you are cheating on him, then he has every right to be pissed.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

MrK said:


> Quite frankly your excuse for turning off your phone is BS. No plan is going to cost you ANY extra because you have an incoming call at midnight.


I think the OP was saying that she turned off her cell service to save money. Therefore, she doesn't have a cell phone to use as a clock and call her husband. However, the OP can buy a watch for $5. She could probably get a hand-me-down watch for free from a friend or relative. Or, she could ask someone else for the time. So there's no excuse for not knowing the time.

As other posters have said, you are now married. So stop behaving like a single gal and start behaving like a wife. Wives don't party all night with their girlfriends while their husbands stay home worrying. If you want a girls night out, go shopping. See a movie. Run a 5k with your friends. There are lots of innocent options. Stop hitting bars/clubs without your husband until the wee hours.


----------



## Innosenses (Jul 8, 2011)

Okay thanks for all the replies, but now we are good on the whole going out thing. I don't even go out and talk to my neighbors anymore (they are very noisy anyways). I have made a big change in to being married, I think, but I am having one little problem now. I am working still and he takes care of the house mostly, but my hours sometimes get really crazy where i get scheduled 10 hours later to go back for a 8 hour shift. With the crunch in my schedule I need to take away from my sex life to keep my body and mind sane. I get right back on my wifely duties as soon as my week or couple of days relax, but I get no understanding, but he feels I am putting my job first. Why does he think that when we have not gone over two day without sex!


----------

